# December 18th XMA Fight Night



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

We are looking for fighters for our 3rd fight night this year.

Each one has been a sell out, and have had really good positive feedback.

Fair fights and a quality night guaranteed.

Looking for

Novices

Amateur

Semi Pro

Pro

in Boxing, K1, Muay Thai, Kickboxing, and MMA.

We have had all sorts of experience and age ranges on our fight nights. With the English WKMA K1 title on one of our fight nights.

If your interested and want to appear please email [email protected] and [email protected]

Cheers

Nigel

www.gym-xtreme.com


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, Im defo interested in this


----------



## Zion White (Aug 25, 2010)

where is it held? might be interested?


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

This is down in Worthing West Sussex.

Average number of people attending is about 600 / 650 people.

DJ's, VIP 3 course meal, Dr and 2 Paramdics. 2 Projectors on large screens. 3 Bars same day weigh in.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry forgot to put

WKMA Sanctioned rule set and weight categories.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Our last fight night highlights


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking for a kickboxer to fight for British Title at 80kg.

Purse, commission avilable.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Found an opponent for British Kickboxing Title, and now also features an English Muay Thai title fight.

Still looking for anybody who wants to fight any style let me know.

Cheers

Nigel


----------

